# Sadie's Hip X-RAYS....hip experts?? OFA Grade guesses?



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I would say:GOOD


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look "good" to me. (Not a vet, don't even play one on TV . To me the x-ray looks good also as far as positioning.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Okay, by no means an expert but these almost look like they could be OFA Fair or at least Borderline. The femoral heads look to be at least 1/2 way in the socket, not really all that loose. But the sockets are not as deep as you would expect to see in an OFA good.

This is OFA's pic of "Good" hips:










These are "Fair":










A couple of things that I see that I wonder about:
1) the femoral heads look a little flatter on top than I think they're supposed to so that may enter into the rating
2) in the first x-ray, it looks like her pelvis is tilted up higher on one side and both of the x-rays look like she might have been a teeny bit rotated to one side. I don't know if that will make a difference in this case but it can cause things to look different than they really are.

I've only looked at a few x-rays before though so please take my opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm not a vet or an expert, but I would say fair. Her left femoral head appears to be a bit less in the socket than the right or the socket is a bit more shallow than the right (not sure of the right term), but I'm not sure if that's the positioning or not.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I was told she had Mild Dysplasia, with the left hip being better than the right.

So I was wondering what everybody else thinks about the x-rays. I got them done the same day she was getting spayed. I was expecting much worse than they look. To me, they don't look all that bad, but im not a vet. Comparing her to other OFA x-rays, im guessing maybe she could get a Fair rating.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Golden123 said:


> I was told she had Mild Dysplasia, with the left hip being better than the right.
> 
> So I was wondering what everybody else thinks about the x-rays. I got them done the same day she was getting spayed. I was expecting much worse than they look. To me, they don't look all that bad, but im not a vet. Comparing her to other OFA x-rays, im guessing maybe she could get a Fair rating.


You were expecting worse? Has she been showing signs? Sorry, I may haveissed that thread.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

jackie_hubert said:


> You were expecting worse? Has she been showing signs? Sorry, I may haveissed that thread.


 She hasn't shown any pain, limping, lameness, etc. The only thing I noticed was around 8 months old, sometimes when she sits I can hear a faint click comming from her back end. So thats the reason why I got the x-rays done. The vet said she has mild dysplasia, but it will be a long time before any problems arise, if they even do.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My gut reaction was these looked good too. But second glance after seeing the comments - and I agree the sockets are more shallow than they should be. And I can see the right side looking worse than the left. 

They do not look as bad as "mild dysplasia" to me though. 

Keep us updated as to what the grade from OFA is.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

All the best to little Sadie! I hope it was just a premature old-age creek, lol.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Megora said:


> My gut reaction was these looked good too. But second glance after seeing the comments - and I agree the sockets are more shallow than they should be. And I can see the right side looking worse than the left.
> 
> They do not look as bad as "mild dysplasia" to me though.
> 
> Keep us updated as to what the grade from OFA is.


I dont think they look as bad as mild dysplasia either. 

I will definately post here when I get the OFA grade.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I was going to say borderline or mild. Things look a little loose. 

Keep her is good trim condition and she should be ok for quite a few years.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

mild unilateral LEFT- maybe not!  Wow! So hard to tell, especially knowing your vet's thoughts vs. what I think that I see. Please let us know what the results are- it's always good to learn.

xoxo to Sadie


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I was thinking borderline. Waiting for results is tough!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Being an x-ray person. She is rotated on the films because you can see the wing of the pelvis on the left and it is almost invisible on the right. They should be even on both sides. And there is something weird about her right hip socket. It looks like whoever was holding her pulled more with their left hand (her right side) and not as hard with the right. The muscles are unevenly developed on the right vs. the left.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

*Results?*

Hi, I know this is an old thread, but I stumbled upon it looking at hip x ray pictures, and I was just curious what the results were? I was thinking that she might get a fair rating, but that left hip might prevent her from getting that, and turn out mild dysplastic. Hope she is doing well at any rate!:crossfing


----------



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

*Hip x-rays*

I don't know if you'll get this post at this point, but I was curious how Sadie's hips were graded .. your films look very similar to those of my bitch and she was just xrayed last Friday.


----------

